# x-country trails



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Where is the best place to do some cross country touring near *cough* denver *cough*. Just looking for some NF or what not with some marked x-country trails.
Maybe something in Arapaho National Forest near granby? Anything closer?
I am NOT looking for a groomed nordic center.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Its no secret. Brainard Lake has named one way type trails.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

snow mountain ranch north of winter park has groomed trails for your touring pleasure.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Brainard Lake sounds like its a zoo on the weekends from the website I saw. Is it not that bad? Anything quieter?


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Grizzly Gulch, Scott Gomer creek, Deer Creek, Jones Pass.


----------



## GagePLoungin (Jun 2, 2005)

Grizzly Gulch, Silver Dollar Lake, and if your in the mood for flat/mellow, the Loveland /Bakerville trail.


----------

